# Brighter Tail Lights?



## CHRIS/SR/SE (Dec 15, 2003)

Does anyone know if there is a different bulb that is brighter and has more wattage for the tail running/brake (1157) lights. I put some new bulbs in the other day thinking that they were old (the older the bulb the less light they put out) But they just are not as bright as I would like them. I know that you can get hight wattage back-up lights (921) , but what about the running/brake lights. I am not looking for super whites or anything like that... Just higher wattages.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

last time i was looking through my jcw cat. they had 55watt 1157 bulbs for reverse lights but they would work for brakes too


----------



## CHRIS/SR/SE (Dec 15, 2003)

1.6pete said:


> last time i was looking through my jcw cat. they had 55watt 1157 bulbs for reverse lights but they would work for brakes too


Good idea, but *too much wattage*. They might melt the connectors, and blow the fuse. Looking for like 5-10 more watts...


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

CHRIS/SR/SE said:


> Good idea, but *too much wattage*. They might melt the connectors, and blow the fuse. Looking for like 5-10 more watts...


very true. but still look around on jcw.........they dont only have rice they have stuff for off road trucks..........were lights need to be brighter so maybe you will find something there idk, if not then i cant help ya any more :thumbup:


----------



## CHRIS/SR/SE (Dec 15, 2003)

Dug hard and found this out... An interesting compatability chart. The 2357's are 50% brighter. I think that this is what I'm going to go with. All around safer.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

id go with the 1034 the low setting is the same but the high is alittle lower(just to be on the safe side) and no one wants 28watts staring at them in traffic lol. this is an out standing thread for people that want to tint their tali lights tho!


----------



## CHRIS/SR/SE (Dec 15, 2003)

The whole reason I have been looking for brighter lights is because the OEM are too dim, and are really bad in fog/heavy snow. The difference won't be blinding, other cars already use them... I think that the red lenses are to thick or dark.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

CHRIS/SR/SE said:


> The whole reason I have been looking for brighter lights is because the OEM are too dim, and are really bad in fog/heavy snow. The difference won't be blinding, other cars already use them... I think that the red lenses are to thick or dark.


OK :thumbup: yea i have red led bulbs in myne and because they are red and the lens is red they are pretty dim. thanks for this thread ill get some of those too, i think i may use that tint film from www.stickercity.com i like the look (my black wheels, emblems, interior) and those bulbs will really help. ok dumb question is there a compairo like that for our dome lights? all it is is a fuse bulb and my light is crazy dim (wen to pepboys and bought "super bright/white dome light bulb").............im going to go to radio shack and pick up some stuff to fit in 2 bulbs instead of one but to save me all that solidering and shiz i just wana know if they simply make brighter bulbs


----------



## CHRIS/SR/SE (Dec 15, 2003)

Why are you using a red bulb in a red casement? A little redundant and you lose a brightness.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

CHRIS/SR/SE said:


> Why are you using a red bulb in a red casement? A little redundant and you lose a brightness.


they were led's ............bought them before i became a member on this board (i.e. dumb as a roll of tape) and figured...............their LED's its fine so i bought them and low and behold they are quite dim


----------



## CHRIS/SR/SE (Dec 15, 2003)

Put the 2357's in the car (amber in the front and clear in the back) They make a *huge difference* when compared to the 1157, and all you have to do is plug them in. I had friends tell me that when they were following me it was hard to see when I had put on the brakes, the only big indication was the center high mount. Now it's obvious when the brakes are applied. I would recommend this to everyone. The difference is not enough to blind anyone (which is of coarse a good thing), and the wattage is not enough to stress the system. I'm sold on using these. And for $2.50 a set I can't complain.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Bright bulbs combined with a crystal type taillight= :thumbup:


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

55 watts, x 2 bulbs = 110 watts. At 12V that's almost 10A, so you're bordering on the limit of the fuse. 55watt is extremely bright for a tail light. I mean your low beams are around 55W, with the high beams being about 65-75watt. EACH headlight gets its own fuse, so keep that in mind when you put 110watts on one circuit.


----------



## NPath (Dec 12, 2004)

*Re : Brighter Tail Lights*

I had 55W tail lights in my 87 Kingcab and 95 Pathfinder. Works great! No electrical problems as some believe. It's only on for a short time anyways. I picked up Sylvania 795/RD Halogens.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I don't recommend them, you'll blind the people behind you and you could mess up the wiring. These bulbs are for people with tinted tails and blackouts, that's the only reason you would need something that intense.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

no hes not useing the 55 watt lights. he is useing lights that are i think 8 watts low and 28 high. look at the chart he linked to then the bulb he wants to use. i am deffinatly doing this. i am all about my car beeing able to be seen at night


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

there are xenon and white led style bulbs at the stock watt ratings avaliable. They have much higher output.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Binger said:


> there are xenon and white led style bulbs at the stock watt ratings avaliable. They have much higher output.


yea but im sure they are more expencive. i dont think 28watts (only when brake is used) will hurt anything


----------



## CHRIS/SR/SE (Dec 15, 2003)

The whole point of using the 2357 is that they are almost the identical the only difference being that the brake light is 1.66 watts more each. That is not getting even close to blowing any fuses, or harming your electorial system. The difference is very noticable between the running lights and the brake lights (low/high), but still not enough to blind you (like led's on some cars) The running light does not even change volts or watts. Look here: 

volts/watts
*1157* 
Low 14.0/8.26 
High 12.8/26.88 

*2357*
Low 14.0/8.26 
High 12.8/28.54


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

awsome, I plan on blacking my tails out soon so this is good to know.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

i went and bought the 2357 last night
they are about the same brightness as my 1157, they might be a tiny bit brighter, but it is hardly noticeable


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

its only a few watts on the high (what was it 2 or 3?) but i need to replace the red led bulbs that seem to be 10 watts :thumbdwn: so ill just get these for safe measures :cheers:


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

the 2357 dont fit perfectly either
the lower 'tab' on the bulb has to be filled down/off for them to fit


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Radioaktiv said:


> the 2357 dont fit perfectly either
> the lower 'tab' on the bulb has to be filled down/off for them to fit


the "contact" on the bottom? the little nub?


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

yeah
it wasnt exactly a problem or anything...but it did have to be removed to fit


----------

